# Slow flashing red lights



## SkyArcher

I want to put some slow flashing red lights on my layout. Can anybody point me to a module or a schematic? They can be either LEDs or bulb.


----------



## NIMT

T-man has an excellent post on this subject.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=534&highlight=flasher


----------



## tankist

Tman has a good idea about canibalizing old toys nad such for their electronics. something like cheap bike rear light. 

if you specifically want to build something yourself google shows this at the top of search results: http://wild-bohemian.com/electronics/flasher.html
or if you specifically want to use 555 timer :http://www.simple-electronics.com/2009/09/555-timer-project-15v-led-flasher.html

i built this one for forum member. in your case you will not need the power side of it (the heavy lines )

PS,
generally i suggest to give Rob's site a good look , he has many simple but magnificent solutions.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You can also buy LED's that have flash built-in if you're really lazy.


----------



## SkyArcher

The lights that I'm thinking of fade in and out rather than flash or blink. I can do it with an Arduino but I'm trying to see if there is a simple circuit or maybe a pre made module available.


----------



## T-Man

My latest over the summer was the beacon flash. Around 20 flashes per minute. For the rear end device flash I get around 39 per minute. See the video/thread

The thread on how to build it.

The wild bohemian is ok but the LM3909 chip is rare and expensive.

The 555 chip operates on 5 to 16 volts DC.I have used wall wart power supplies.

The beacon is the closest I have gotten to a fade or slow flash.

An inline capacitor may work ,to fade out. That will have to be tested out. Not for an LED.

One reason I went through the flasher was to get it slow. Fast is easy but I figured how to do a beacon and a FRED(flashing rear end device). It can used on all scales with size being the limitimg factor.
The breadboard was nice too. That way you can change things around, The simple e site of Anton's has one with a 1.5 volt battery. That reminds me of a circuit someone had that will last for a year on a battery.


----------



## SkyArcher

Thanks guys, I'll try them out.


----------

